# Montgomery County - buck spotted mounting a doe



## Keith48 (Oct 26, 2005)

Talked to a friend yesterday whose neighbor was working in the shed behind his house. Heard a ruckus and looked out just in time to see a nice buck mounting a doe about 100 yards from him. Time to be in the woods down that way!!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 26, 2005)




----------

